# Auto Finesse VS Ferrari 440 Scuderia



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

*Auto Finesse VS Ferrari 430 Scuderia*

This was a recent detail we carried out on a 430 scuderia, it was only a few months old and this detail was to prepare the paint work and protect it before it goes on a full maintenance plan with us.

So one with the detail:

First job was to clean the wheels, front back and inside with G101 mixed 6:1, a Daytona Brush, a detail brush for the faces, and a finger mitt for the backs of the spokes:





































The whole car was thoroughly pressure rinsed down and a bug remover applied to the front end, wing mirrors, screen, bumper etc, lower parts and arches treated with a citrus degreaser including door shuts, then the entire vehicle was foamed with Bilit Hamber auto foam:



















Whilst those products dwelled and done there thing, the panel gaps where cleaned with a small detail brush, door jambs with G101, and the wheel arches cleaned by hand with a mitt:






















































































































The foam etc was now rinsed off and the car washed by hand using two buckets, Dodo Juice BTBM and natural sea sponge, a final rinse and dried off with microfiber towels:









































































Now with the car clean and dry it was inside to clay the paint work using Sonus green and megs last touch as lube:



















Not alot of contamination, but enough to make it worth while:










Now on to paint correction, after inspection we noticed lots of micro marring (not uncommon on ferraris, and some areas of what look like over spray (dry matt looking paint around edges) :





































After taking PTG readings on all panels, we set about trying polish and pad combos, my latest one is Menz IP 3.02 with a drop of 3M UF, this works wonders on a polishing pad, it makes the menz a little bit more workable, so correction via IP+uf mix on a Megs polishing pad and finished with UF on a finishing pad:



















Was leaving us a finish like this:










From this:










To this:



















These are the strange over spray areas we came across on this car, i have seen them before on this model but this part here was one of the worst in the most prominent spot iv ever seen it in:










It took a wool pad and Some FCP to fully correct but we achived a perfect finish :




























Some 4" pad work in some tighter areas:

Before:





































The carbon fiber rear grill was also corrected with 4" on rotary with IP+UF as was the upper lip of the rear bumper:



















And the lights with a finishing pad and UF:



















Passenger door:

Before:










After:










Working all the way down to the front end, and tom still on his door whilst im nearly finished, any one would think i make him take alot of pictures 



















Once the paint work was fully corrected and refined, the LSP was applied, Zymo! vintage was used X two coats (more for even coverage than layering this will be done during the plan) :










Whilst this cured the wheels where sealed with Poor boys wheel sealant, face inner, the bolt holes with a megs detailing stick, caliper and all:




























Engine bay CF and surround was polished with Jeffs acrylic prime (to clean and add some protection):










Exhaust box polishe with megs NXT:



















First coat of wax buffed and it already looking pretty good:










So second applied while we did a few finishing touches, like:

Removed some glue deposits from rear reg plate:










Dressed the tyres with Megs Endurance:










Glass with AS glass cleaner:










Interior vacuumed, and dusted, floors cleaned with Megs APC and the CF interior panels polished with Jeffs acrylic prime:























































So after all this work a final buff and a wipe down with Finsh Kare detail spray here we have it.

The finished Shots:


















































































As you can see it was pretty over cast and then started to rain for the final pics 










But we got a few nice ones in doors:














































Thanks for looking, all comments and questions are welcome.

James B & the Auto Finesse Team.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Truly awesome work and some of the coolest looking pics I have seen in a WO!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Was just off to bed and this popped up, was certainly worth reading.

Great work James and a smashing car.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice! 
How long did it take from start to finish?
Well done Auto finesse!


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job. Great write up. Great car. 

Thanks!


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

very nice pics.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice guys, enjoyed the write-up.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice JB & team

Baz


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work chaps and a great write up:thumb:


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

lovely job on a lovely car :argie:

can I ask what make the blue buffing towels are, they look fluffy both sides??


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great detail and write up mate :thumb:, nice to see the photography has improved really add's to what you go through on a complete detail. :thumb:

Fantastic finished article, and what's beneath the 'other' cover then


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great detail on an amazing car! Was a pleasure to read!


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

amazing work. what a car!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Stunning car stunning pics as per, side note, im glad its not just me that uses natural sea sponge, where did/do u get yours from and how much do u pay


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning mate.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

very good write up and awesome results :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Brilliant job! :doublesho

One of my fave cars of all time!


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

awesome car with superb work carried out on it.

cannot believe that ferrari put the balance weights on the face of the alloys though, really spoils the wheel!


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow! Great car, great detail, and great photography skills!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Great work, great photos.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous in black.

Just curious what that black thing on the brake disc is? It seems to have a Ferrari caliper and then another smaller black caliper with Brembo on it.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, i really love that car.

Looks absolutely gorgeous!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

nice.....i want!!


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

WoW, lovely great job........ love this pic.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

hotwaxxx said:


> Absolutely gorgeous in black.
> 
> Just curious what that black thing on the brake disc is? It seems to have a Ferrari caliper and then another smaller black caliper with Brembo on it.


Hotwaxxx I believe that the second smaller caliper is for the hand brake. I think the hand brake will be hydraulic, and as such has to be separate from the normal braking system. Dont quote me on that tho.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

byrnes said:


> Hotwaxxx I believe that the second smaller caliper is for the hand brake. I think the hand brake will be hydraulic, and as such has to be separate from the normal braking system. Dont quote me on that tho.


Correct..it's the caliper for the handbrake:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

TOTAL CAR PORN!!

Cracking results and top job on the write up James.

Thanks for sharing.

:thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

What a beautiful car and great finish - perfection


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, than is outstanding finishing, nice car, lovely detail, hope to see a lot more of your cars because this is spot on:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Cracking work lads and some quality pics too.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

First up James fantastic write up and photography.
Great attention to detail.
Truly stunning finish
Well done lads.
Gordon.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Stunning.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

great work, write up and pictures. Fantastic looking car.


----------



## craigy123 (Jan 20, 2009)

amazing job there guys :thumb: amazing attention to detail and what a finish, what kind of rotarty was used?


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

byrnes said:


> Hotwaxxx I believe that the second smaller caliper is for the hand brake. I think the hand brake will be hydraulic, and as such has to be separate from the normal braking system. Dont quote me on that tho.


You're right, it is a seperate hand brake caliper.


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

wow !


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Spot on work James with lovely photos too.


----------



## S3 Nattie (Jul 14, 2009)

Friends dad used to have one of these and in the flesh, they are AMAZIMG machines


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Gorgeous car! Awesome work and the photography is rather nice aswell.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Scuderia is my fave Ferrari at the mo! :doublesho

Until this baby comes out










The new 458! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Great work...


----------

